# Grüner T4 Bus mit Spezialzed aufkleber, Eichstätt



## LTPCS (28. März 2007)

ja, ******** eigentlich wollt ich das nicht machen aber naja, kanns grad nicht ändern, bin vor 2 wochen nach bayern gezogen (von ilmenau) und suche vergebens leute die hier downhill fahren so in meiner umgebung (Berching/Neumarkt), und leztens hab ich genau am Haus gegenüber ein Grünen T4 mit Eichstätter nummernschild gesehn .. mit 1mädel  und 2 Typen die downhillräder hatt ..

ich dachte mir vll. sind die ja hier zu finden oder wie auch immer denn ich verzweifel hier noch in dem scheisskaff .. ich brauch was zum biken und finde aber nichts .. also wenn jemand hier so aus der nähe kommt oder wie auch immer pls meden, danke


----------

